# Happy New Year



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Happy New Year !
I hope everybody catches his/her personal best fish on jig n pop in 2012.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Right back at ya Kil, keep on keepin on!!! FISH ON 2012!!! Like reading about your adventures!!!!! Keep them coming!!


----------

